# My Story: 2014 Chevy Cruze TD



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is some multi view shots


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations, it's a beautiful car, enjoy.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm loving mine.


----------



## Snackbar64 (Mar 23, 2014)

Congratulations,

I also just picked up a new Cruze Diesel this past Thursday. I love the car, but it is missing several Mylink radio apps such as Pandora, Movies, Weather and Fuel prices. Are you also experiencing these applications missing? I know they are supposed to be there because the Cruze LTZ is loaded with these features I am missing.


----------



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

Pandora only comes up when you have something like a phone with pandora on it, my weather and movies and fuel prices all work fine I've snagged some deals on diesel already, its quite a nice feature as long as gas stations post their prices!


----------



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is 25% window tint!!! I LOVE it so far, more changes comming soon...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have owned mine going on for 20 months now and I still love it. Aussie. Congratulations on buying a, for now, unique chevy with the latest in diesel technology.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats new owners and welcome to the forum! I have driven mine 51K miles so far and loving every mile!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

TURBO D said:


> Well it seems not to long ago I started with buying my first ever "New" car.
> View attachment 68617


Congrats on your intelligent choice of automobiles...we share that honor...lol. Nice car.



Snackbar64 said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> I also just picked up a new Cruze Diesel this past Thursday. I love the car, but it is missing several Mylink radio apps such as Pandora, Movies, Weather and Fuel prices. Are you also experiencing these applications missing? I know they are supposed to be there because the Cruze LTZ is loaded with these features I am missing.


Congrats on your choice as well.


----------



## 555hp (Mar 21, 2014)

Turbo D,

Push the On Star button and ask them to check it out. You most likely need a radio software update. Pandora will require a connected smart phone. The other features are XM/Sirius features, which either your radio is not correctly set-up for or your dealer never set it up correctly with XM.

You have the same radio (UP9?) as the LT and LTZ so you should have the same features (not always applicable for GM models). I had a 2013 ECO that had similar problems, though my issue was an old model radio (only used for the Eco).


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snackbar64 said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> I also just picked up a new Cruze Diesel this past Thursday. I love the car, but it is missing several Mylink radio apps such as Pandora, Movies, Weather and Fuel prices. Are you also experiencing these applications missing? I know they are supposed to be there because the Cruze LTZ is loaded with these features I am missing.


Congrats on the Diesel to both of you!! 
My diesel was missing the same icons, the dealer reflashed my radio and all is well. The icon should be displayed all the time, just grayed out when not available.


----------



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

Snackbar64 lol mine works fine


----------



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

Todays update!! I ordered custom plates, plate brackets, installed fog led, and rear led for plates and blacked out my bowties with a custom carbon weave vinyl.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Snackbar64 said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> I also just picked up a new Cruze Diesel this past Thursday. I love the car, but it is missing several Mylink radio apps such as Pandora, Movies, Weather and Fuel prices. Are you also experiencing these applications missing? I know they are supposed to be there because the Cruze LTZ is loaded with these features I am missing.


Congrats and welcome to the "club"! Just curious, but do you have the talk to text app (messaging app)? Several early buyers of the 2014s got hosed on their radios (old version) and apparently the radio is unable to be update to included this Mylink advertised feature.


----------



## amit65 (Feb 20, 2017)

hi,,
I purchased my 2014 Cruise Diesel through a Chevy dealer that had acquired it from GM as a Manufacturer vehicle. The previous owner had transmission problems & GM replaced it, tested it and gave me a 12 month, 12k mile warranty. The car had 80k + miles when I bought it and I've driven 3k delightful miles. My driving is mostly rural highways at 55 mph and I average 50-52 mpg! My overall average for 3k miles is a respectable 44.6. I check the actual mileage at every fill-in and the cars computer is very accurate. Having driven an SUV for the past 3 years I can give some pro's and con's. First, the ride quality and comfort is what I expected of a compact car- a bit more road feel, but above what I expected in the handling department. The noticeable lag on throttle response is acceptable once you know to anticipate that. The extra 20 lbs of torque boost when the turbo spins up is quite impressive! I did not expect the acceleration to make me grin like I still do! I paid under 8k for a 3 year old car with 80k, a factory warranty, 50+ mpg highway and I now save about $130 a month in fuel costs.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Congrats and welcome to the D Club!!



amit65 said:


> hi,,
> I purchased my 2014 Cruise Diesel through a Chevy dealer that had acquired it from GM as a Manufacturer vehicle. The previous owner had transmission problems & GM replaced it, tested it and gave me a 12 month, 12k mile warranty. The car had 80k + miles when I bought it and I've driven 3k delightful miles. My driving is mostly rural highways at 55 mph and I average 50-52 mpg! My overall average for 3k miles is a respectable 44.6. I check the actual mileage at every fill-in and the cars computer is very accurate. Having driven an SUV for the past 3 years I can give some pro's and con's. First, the ride quality and comfort is what I expected of a compact car- a bit more road feel, but above what I expected in the handling department. The noticeable lag on throttle response is acceptable once you know to anticipate that. The extra 20 lbs of torque boost when the turbo spins up is quite impressive! I did not expect the acceleration to make me grin like I still do! I paid under 8k for a 3 year old car with 80k, a factory warranty, 50+ mpg highway and I now save about $130 a month in fuel costs.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

amit65 said:


> hi,,
> I purchased my 2014 Cruise Diesel through a Chevy dealer that had acquired it from GM as a Manufacturer vehicle. The previous owner had transmission problems & GM replaced it, tested it and gave me a 12 month, 12k mile warranty. The car had 80k + miles when I bought it and I've driven 3k delightful miles. My driving is mostly rural highways at 55 mph and I average 50-52 mpg! My overall average for 3k miles is a respectable 44.6. I check the actual mileage at every fill-in and the cars computer is very accurate. Having driven an SUV for the past 3 years I can give some pro's and con's. First, the ride quality and comfort is what I expected of a compact car- a bit more road feel, but above what I expected in the handling department. The noticeable lag on throttle response is acceptable once you know to anticipate that. The extra 20 lbs of torque boost when the turbo spins up is quite impressive! I did not expect the acceleration to make me grin like I still do! I paid under 8k for a 3 year old car with 80k, a factory warranty, 50+ mpg highway and I now save about $130 a month in fuel costs.


Sounds like a good deal on a great car! Welcome to the forum!


----------

